# IL Breeders Raided by Dept of Rev



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

It has happened here in Illinois. A Senior Investigator and her armed escort from the Illinois Department of Revenue Bureau of Criminal Investigations has shown up on the door steps of a person who holds a Kennel License in Illinois demanding to see their dog sales records and accusing them of criminal wrongdoing. The investigator knew exactly how many dogs this person had sold in the past 36 months. What they didn't know is that most of the dogs sold by this individual were sold to out of state clients, so no sales tax needed be collected on over 75% of their dog sales. This is not a puppy mill operation. This is a breeder of over 30 years who has quality dogs, shows dogs, and has a boarding kennel. They are just like you or I. The Investigator forced this individual to show up in Springfield, obtain a sales tax license for the sale of general merchandise and then proceeded to go thru their records from the Department of Agriculture for the past 3 years. By the end of the day, they had to pay all back sales taxes, fines and interest on their fines.

We had heard last year that the Illinois Department of Revenue had requested a list of all individuals who were licensed as dog breeders in the state from the Department of Agriculture - I guess it is true. This person was made an example. They were told that they were being made an example and others would soon follow.

A person at the Department of Revenue told this individual that they had been instructed to bleed anyone to get money as the state is so broke.

What can you do? If someone knocks on your door and shows you a business card or a badge, have them wait outside and you should call your accountant and or your lawyer. Don't do anything without legal representation. Think about only selling your dogs out of state - so that no sales tax needs to be collected. Once they knock on your door, the statue of limitations is 3 years that they can request your records.

Steve Hayden,President
IFDCO, ICKC, LLCCI
(I have permission to share this from the writer)


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

S 3424 PUPS IFDCO Opposes with a position statement

introduced by Richard Durbin(D-IL) and David Vitter (R-LA) May 20

“Co-ownership” questions would be raised by this bill and would prove problematic to quality purebred dog breeders of various registries

*Would force licensing for many hobby breeders under current federal Animal Welfare Act (AWA) regulations, which most home breeders would be unable to meet

*Would not improve conditions for dogs residing in substandard kennels of known current AWA violators

*The need for the stated exercise requirements, intended for all AWA breeder licensees, are not scientifically proven

*Would decrease the number of quality purposefully-bred puppies available for purchase by the American public.

When Sen. Durbin had his press conference to annouce this bill, HSUS paid lobbist Jordan Matyas was standing behind him.

www.ifdco.ord (Illinois Federation of Dog Clubs and Owners)
http://frwebgate.access.gpo.gov/cgi-bin/getdoc.cgi?dbname=111_cong_bills&docid=f:s3424is.txt.pdf (Sen. Durbin's PUPS bill)


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Responsible breeders follow the laws of the city and state they do business in. Period. I don't care if they breed 30 litters per year or 1 litter every 10 years. Laws exist and should be followed. Don't like the laws that apply to your business? Then challenge them through the proper channels, don't just ignore them as if you don't need to adhere. If this breeder had adhered to the law in the first place there would have been no back taxes, fines, or penalties due. Breeders who feel they are above the law because they show or whatever other excuse they use to twist things around are doing the really responsible breeders no justice. Part of being responsible means staying within the law.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

But the Dept of Rev are after the licensed breeders because they asked for a list of licensed breeders in the state so that they can check on all of them.But they are not out in the Walmart parking lot asking the "breeders" with the box of puppies if they have a sales tax license. That "breeder" also must pay tax on the $25 puppies even if they don't have a kennel license. That is the point.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

If the state has laws requiring everyone who sells a live animal to obtain a license, and the Walmart parking lot people ignored that law, they should be held accountable to both the licensing and all other laws (including sales tax, etc). But the fact that there are Walmart parking lot people breaking the law does not mean that everyone else gets to break the law as well. Two wrongs most certainly does not make anything right.


----------

